# Brakpan Modification Titan pro, Rev Tank, Istick 30w



## Phillip868 (21/10/15)

Okay, Firstly Hi everyone, I am new here on ECIGSSA, however I have been vaping now exclusively for 2 years. So to start with, a little background: I live in Oranjemund, Namibia. It is real hard to get any new gear, coils, juice, etc in this little desert town. When I started way back I basically had to make do with 1 coil for at least a month, Attys, Batteries and Juice was really hard to get.( To buy one coil @ R40, it would cost me about N$136 (Delivery via Post to Alexanderbay, plus import tax @ 16.5%)
Over the past few months I got creative, rebuilt my old coils, stretched my juice a bit with about 1.5ml-3ml pure VG per 10ml juice etc.
About a week ago, one of the engineers (he is from CPT and rotates every 4 weeks) at the company I work for gave me his old Istick 30w. Awesome right? I had a Vision spinner v2 with a VapeMOB Rev tank 1.8ohm and a Vostro 3 tank 1.5ohm, now I can use the 0.5ohm coils, yes?........ Well not exactly, I did not get the 510 to ego adapter with it... so only Rev tank for now. This is where I got creative. See, I order from VapeMOB every month or second month, Recently I bought a new Titan Pro tank, Rev Tank and a couple 1.6ohm Aspire BVCs. This afternoon while I was cleaning my EVOD coils (Rev Tank), I forgot to turn down the voltage to 3v from the 4.2v I was vaping at to dry burn them, burnt out my coils...

What now? Well behold my wonderful Frankenstein/Brakpan hybrid.







It consists of:
Istick 30w without 510/ego adapter
Titan Pro Glass tube and base ( top part and drip tip removed)
Rev Tank Base (510 Thread)
and 1x 1.6ohm DBC.

How : Screw Rev tank base onto Istick, Screw Aspire DBC 1.6ohm into base( yes I know it was designed for the Evod coils, but trust me) Now screw the Titan Pro base over the coil, do not over tighten, only until it sits comfortably, now screw only the glass tube part of Titan Pro onto this and use as a dripper, 3 drops of Juice at 10.4w gives a decent 3 long hits.

This will have to do until my next order from VapeMOB, Thanks Braden @ VapeMOB for helping me find a 510/Ego adapter.


Thanks for taking the time to read this, when I actually built this and it worked, I was so excited that I had to share, so please be nice. Anything not to go back to stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/15)

First of all: Welcome to the family

Second: Through all that difficulty you managed to stay vaping and not go back to stinkies. Respect man, respect. You are an inspiration to us all.

Third: Awesome modification you did. Well done man. Very creative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

Great stuff.

Most welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phillip868 (21/10/15)

Thanks zadiac and Andre I am glad to be here, the amount of support and advice on here is invaluable.
It took about three minutes to build and prime.
I look forward to be active and valuable to this community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Well done @Phillip868 ! I love seeing creative stuff like this, most people get frustrated and just give in to the convenience of stinkies. Hats off to you for sticking with it and making it work 

And welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Neal (21/10/15)

Welcome mate,

Can relate to your situation as am living in Swaziland where there is also no vape scene. Respect to you, your mods look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

The struggle is real #Stretchingthejuice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phillip868 (21/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> The struggle is real #Stretchingthejuice


I know... right? I once took pure VG, pharmacy bought, and added some Moirs Caramel Essence, Spar bought. Not so lekker, but you have to do what you have to do. I am nice and big now, wont make that mistake again, occasionally I get PG and VG from the Pharmacy, flavour concentrates from guys I work with from CPT and then carefully  mix 10ml at a time, first couple attempts were horrible.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/15)

I just want to echo all the replies above, and also welcome and congratulate you on having that never say die attitude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

